

High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program: Alaska's Area 51 - alaskamiller
http://www.wired.com/politics/security/magazine/17-08/mf_haarp?currentPage=all

======
alaskamiller
Pics: <http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/08/haarp-2/>

~~~
jodrellblank
That link has pics at the top in the typical web arrangement - a big picture
with thumbnails below.

Why is it that if you go to a nice small blog, the thumbnails below would be
triggered by OnMouseOver and update the big image really quickly. On a
reasonably modern site, the little thumbnails would have OnMouseClick events
and update the image in an AJAX-y near-instant fashion.

But at wired.com, they're multi-second full page reloads. Don't they _notice_
how much less pleasant it is? Don't they see they're supposed to be a cutting
edge, high tech magazine more than most magazines are?

